# Lake Varner Bass Club



## bone_collector_20 (Sep 29, 2017)

Come out and fish with us 

Check us out on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1443084775787117/permalink/1451967501565511/

Bobby Hood is the tournament director, his phone # is (678)-699-2359 if anyone needs to contact him...


All tournaments held at Lake Varner
 2017-2018 Schedule will be as follows:

11/11/2017 : 7:00-3:00
 12/09/2017 : 8:00-4:00
 01/13/2018 : 8:00-4:00
 02/03/2018 : 8:00-4:00
 03/03/2018 : 7:00-3:00
 04/14/2018 : 7:00-3:00
 05/12/2018 : 7:00-3:00
 06/09/2018 : 6:30-2:30
 07/07/2018 : 6:00-2:00
 08/04/2018 : 6:30-2:30
 09/15/2018 : 7:00-3:00
 10/13/2018 : 7:00-3:00

Dates and times are subject to change by tournament director if needed...

*CLUB RULES*
 1: Pre-fishing rule, Varner will be off limits the week prior to the tournament date, Monday-Friday.
 2: All GA game laws apply.
 3: All lake rules will apply.
 4: 5 fish limit.  Only black bass eligible for weigh-in
 5: No trolling allowed, only one line per person at any time.
 6: 12" minimum length limit.
 7: All fish will be measured with the mouth closed and the tail pinched.
 8: Short fish will carry a penalty of 1 lb deducted from that days catch. Courtesy measures are welcome and encouraged.
 9: Dead fish penalty is minus .25lb for 1st dead fish, and increases by .25 lbs for each additional dead fish. (Example: First dead fish is a -.25 lb. penalty, second dead fish is a -.50 lb. penalty, for a total penalty of -.75 lb. penalty for two dead fish) If a big fish is weighed by a team and it is dead, the highest penalty will be received by the big fish. (Example: If there are three dead fish, -.75 lb. will be deducted from the big fish weight)
 10: No stringers.
 11: No alcohol.
 12: Artificial baits only.
 13: 100ft courtesy space must be maintained between boats, unless the boats are in agreement.
 14: All fish will be weighed on the same set of scales.
 15: All lake and parking fees will be the anglers responsibility.
 16: If inclement weather arises after anglers have shown up and are ready to fish, a majority vote will determine.
 17: All boats must be within 300 feet of the boat ramp at time of blast-off.
 18: All monies will be paid 10 min prior to blast off. We will accept a boat late if an emergency occurs. Sleeping late is not an emergency!! You MUST call tourney director before blast-off. Upon arriving at the lake, you MUST find tourney director, pay entry fee & have your livewell checked
 19: All boats must be equipped with a livewell or cooler capable of sustaining a limit of 5 fish. Livewells may be checked before any tournament starts.
 20: There are no tie breakers for regular tournaments. Money will be split as needed. 
 21: If a tie occurs for the end of the year points, best single-tourney weight will break the tie.
 22: All participants must sign a copy of the rules.
 23: All rules and disputes will be finalized by the tournament director.
 24: All anglers are responsible for carrying proper liability insurance, if desired. Lake Varner Bass Club will in no way be held responsible for actions resulting in damage or injury while an angler is in route to or participating in one of our events.
 25: Late to weigh in penalty- 1lb for every minute you are late. This penalty applies to total weight AND big fish weight.
 26: Substitutions- Teams must determine a captain and partner. A sub can be used if one original member is present. Any sub will be responsible for a membership fee.
 27: If you have failed a polygraph test associated with any fishing tournament or have been barred from any fishing tournament trail you are ineligible to fish this tournament trail.
 28: If no fish are caught, that day's monies will carry over to the next tourney. If a team wants to fish a tourney in which money was carried over, and they did not fish the original tourney, they shall pay both the entry fee for the original tourney AND the entry fee for that tourney.
 29: Points system is total weight. At the end of the season, each team's 11 highest single-tourney weights will be used to determine the points champions. This will allow each team to miss a tourney if needed. In the event of a tie for any of the top three places in points, the heaviest single-day tourney weight for the year between the two teams will be the tie-breaker.
 30: All members are responsible for knowing these rules.

*Entry Fees/Payout*

*Membership*: $30 per person
 100% of membership fees will be paid out in the End of Season Points Pot
 *Entry Fee*: $80 per boat
 $10 of entry fee goes to big fish pot;
 $5 goes to end of the year points pot;
 The rest of the money goes toward the 
 day's tournament pot.
 *Payout*:
 Up to 9 boats: 1st place 100%
 10-14 boats: 1st place 70%, 2nd place
 30%
 15 boats & up: 1st place 60%, 2nd place 
 25%, 3rd place 15%
 All payouts will be rounded to $5 increments

*End of Season Points Payout*:
 1st place 60%
 2nd place 25%
 3rd place 15%

*Hawg Pot* (optional)
 Entry Fee: $10 per boat
 Participation in the hawg pot will require 100% entry (Example: If the first tournament you fish is the third one, then your entry fee would be $30)
 This pot can be won by catching an 8lb+ bass. However, if no bass of this size are caught, the pot amount will roll over to the next tourney, until one is caught. If more than one fish that qualifies to win the hawg pot is caught, the pot will go to the team with the largest fish.


----------



## DAVE (Sep 29, 2017)

Where is Lake Varner?


----------



## bone_collector_20 (Oct 17, 2017)

*Dave*



DAVE said:


> Where is Lake Varner?



Its in Covington Georgia


----------



## bone_collector_20 (Nov 6, 2017)

*First one this Saturday*

Hope to see everyone there


----------



## WERA39 (Nov 20, 2017)

ONLY black bass can be brought to weigh in?  No LM, SM, or spots?

I dont think ive ever SEEN a black bass on Varner, and i fish it pretty regularly.


----------



## 61BelAir (Nov 20, 2017)

WERA39 said:


> ONLY black bass can be brought to weigh in?  No LM, SM, or spots?
> 
> I dont think ive ever SEEN a black bass on Varner, and i fish it pretty regularly.



All 3 of those are black bass.  Why they're called black bass and not green bass I don't know, but that's the scientific family name.


----------



## bone_collector_20 (Dec 4, 2017)

*Reminder*

Just a reminder that blast off is at 8:00 this upcoming Saturday.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 9, 2017)

I've been up and down I-20 most of my life. I've read about the Alcovy, South,  and Yellow Rivers but I never knew that lake existed. I might just have to check it one day.


----------



## bone_collector_20 (Dec 11, 2017)

*Varner*



Artfuldodger said:


> I've been up and down I-20 most of my life. I've read about the Alcovy, South,  and Yellow Rivers but I never knew that lake existed. I might just have to check it one day.



It is a really good lake. It has been off this past year but is still a fun place to fish. Check it out for sure


----------

